

Random YC application videos - coryl
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=videos&search_query=ycombinator&search_sort=video_date_uploaded&suggested_categories=22,27,28,24&uni=3
Found some YC applicants videos on Youtube, they're pretty fresh, up to a week old. Not sure why they'd upload to Youtube. Some are interesting, some pretty bad.
======
rokhayakebe
Everybody is building a "our platform".

------
Willie_Dynamite
You'd think at least a hacker website would refrain from using random as a
synonym of "stuff I found".

~~~
Groxx
Except it's "stuff I queried", which _is_ pretty random. Or at least not
predictable before being tried, which is nearly as good.

Besides, geeks like to shrink things. I wouldn't have been surprised if it
used "rand(YC application videos)", to save a character.

